# private vs commercial vehicles



## Ned_ (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi there, 

I have a question regarding the distinction between private and commercial vehicles in Greece.

Here in Ireland there is a difference between taxing and insuring three different types of vehicles.
The three types are:

• private cars

• commercial vehicles (vans, trucks, buses)

• camper-vans or motor-homes



I have a truck that I'm considering bringing with me to Greece and am wondering will I have hassle taxing / insuring it when I get there. Its an unfinished project at the moment but the intention is to put a cabin on the back and tour around in it.



thanks for reading,

kind regards,
Ned .


----------



## Jutzel (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi, if your car is for professional use then don't mind those taxes. The taxes system here is depended by the age of the car, or euro type.

-For Euro 6 the taxes are by the gramms of CO2 in emission. lets say 1 euro for each gram. For example a normal car 1.400cc may have 120gr emission so he will pay close to 120 euros. This is for diesel or unleaded fuel with license after November of 2010.

-For older cars depends on the engine cc.

Up to 300cc 22e
B’	301-785 55e
C’	786-1.071	120e
D’	1.072-1.357	135e
E’	1.358-1.548	225e
F’	1.549-1.738	250e
G’	1.739-1.928	280e
Η’	1.929-2.357	615e
I’	2.358-3.000	820e
J	3.001-4.000	1.025e
Κ’	4.001 or more	1.230e

Also if your car is more than 2000cc you will have an extra tax strarts from 500euro and every 500cc just add 500euro. But if its more than 10 years old you dont pay this tax. (At the end of this year we will pay for the next year taxes, only owners of 2007+ will pay). Few examples.
-Opel corsa 1200cc age 1999 will pay 135euro
-Ferrari F430 4300cc age 2006 will pay 1230euro
-Vw golf gti 2000cc 2009 will pay 615+340= 955euro

The insurance is a big story to explain but, not really expensive compareing it with other countries. For my opel corsa i pay 130euro for 6 months basic, 150 with few extra.


----------

